# ***Lou's B5 Audi A4 - 2.0L - GT30R - 4 Port WAI Stroker***



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

****Lou's B5 Audi A4 - 2.0L - GT30R - Eurodyne 1000cc Maestro7 - 4 Port WAI Stroker****

I think it's time to post this build on vortex since we are coming down to the wire and awaiting the longblock back from the machine shop in a week or so. 
Started sourcing all these parts over the last 6 months. 
Would like to thank the following people for their support throughout this project:
[email protected] Technik Autosport








[email protected] Technik Autosport








Juan @ Everywhere








Dave & Dave @ Engine Lab of Tampa








Chris Tapp / Eurodyne








[email protected]








16plus4v @ Go Canada








[email protected]








[email protected] Performance








Pete & [email protected] Engineering








bjtgtr








*CAR:* 2000 Audi A4 1.8T Quattro w 122k Miles (ATW/058)
*Goal:* 500AWHP
*Current Mods:* Bilstin Coils, 18x9.5" Wheels, S4 Bumber, Rs4 Fuel Pump, Race Tech FMIC, ECS Tuning Big Brake Kit. 
Here are the items sourced.
With "Do it right or do it twice" in mind, I wanted to do as much maintenance items as possible while the motor was being built.
Only thing missing are Cams, New Tires, & a new SEM intake mani. 
Those will have to wait for Christmass. 
1 Garrett GT3076r .82 A/R - 
1 Tial 44mm EWG (13lb spring) -
1 Oil/Coolant SS braid line kit - 
1 Ceramic Coated Pag Parts Logger T3 Manifold w/44mm EWG - 
Eurospec Sport 2.0L Complete Forged Stroker Kit w/Big Bore Gasket (8.5:1 JE) - 
Supertech 20 Valve Spring Set w/Titanium Retainers - 
Supertech Iconel Exhaust and Intake Valves (single groove) - 
4 Bosch Hi Imp "shorty" 1000cc Injectors - 
1 AEB Intake Manifold (Powder Coated Flat Black) - 
Various 304 Stainless Steel 3" mandrel bent pipes for custom downpipe - 
1 Turbo Flange Hardware kit - 
1 OEM RS4 Fuel Pump (came with the car)
1 Devil's Own WAI Direct Port Injection kit (2.5 Gal tank, Low Level Indicator, & DVC-30 Controller) see below for total
4 D01 Devil's Own WAI nozzles @ 200psi = 1.4gal/min x 4 = 5.6gal/min - 
Replace Rubber fuel lines with Stainless Steel braid - 
1 Single Pillar Gauge mount - 
1 Aeromotive A1000 -6 Adjustable Fuel Pressure Regulator - 
1 Fuel Pressure Gauge - 
1 034 Carbon coil cover 
1 SAI Block Off Plate -
1 ARP Head Bolt set 11mm 
1 AEM Tru-Boost Controler - 
1 NewSouth Performance big port Intake Manifold Power Gasket - 
1 Head Gasket Kit - 
OEM timing belt - see below
OEM belt tensioner - see below
OEM tensioner damper - see below
OEM air conditioning belt - see below
OEM thermostat with o-ring - see below
OEM alternator/power steering belt - see below
Two (2) bottles of OEM G12 coolant - see below
OEM crankshaft seal and cam seals - see below
OEM water pump/power steering belt - see below
Metal impeller water pump with gasket - see below
(SMS PERFORMANCE STAGE 4 Timing Belt Kit above) - $250
SMS PERFORMANCE 1 Breather Can kit w -10an stainless steel hoses and black anodized fittings - $200
QTP 3" Electric Exhaust Cut out. 
2458 Green Inverted 4" Cone Filter - 
New Rear Brake Rotors - 
2001 AWM ECU - 
2001 AWM Engine Harness - 
Eurodyne Maestro7 Tuning Suite - 
SPEC Stage 3 Clutch and LWFW kit -
S4 Motor Mounts - 
Longblock Bore/Hone, Port/Polish Head, Custom Fab Work, Ceramic Coating, & Complete Labor Estimate: 








































































































Stock Head/Block
















Eurospec Sport Stroker Kit








JE 8.5:1








Custom 2.5 Gal WAI Tank Braket
























































PagParts T3 Logger w/44mm Tial EWG Flang



















_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 12:20 PM 12-23-2009_


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: ***Lou's B5 Audi A4 - 2.0L - GT30R - Eurodyne 1000cc Maestro7 - 4 ... (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Cool project. 500awhp on a 30r seems like a stretch but I wish you luck man. 
Cheer


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Nice start, but are the prices really nec. ? Almost seems like your bragging


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

i think the itemized list is pretty nice for people to get an idea of how much we spend to build a car. i wish i would've had this over a year ago. then again..no kits for MKI's anyway.
i think 500awhp is a a stretch without cams(on pump), but getting close will def be awesome.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_
i think 500awhp is a a stretch without cams(on pump), but getting close will def be awesome.
















you know you gotta goal and some serious hardware to go with it. best of luck bro


----------



## FreshazzWhip (Aug 1, 2009)

this is gunna be anice setup..cant wait to see the numbers


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (FreshazzWhip)*

Thanks guys. Yeah the prices are for those that keep asking how much BT projects run and get an idea. No bragging here.








So I guess I'll keep it to myself and if anyone wants to know what this ran me feel free to send me an IM. 








Yeah 500awhp is the goal. Not saying i'm gona get it right off the bat. Once I get cams it should very well be realistic. Running dynos before and after cams to show where the increases are. I also plan on running 93 oct + water/meth tune all the time.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

and why logger manifold?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_and why logger manifold?

Cost and I don't like breaking stuff. 
Short logger will do the job for less $. 
Al's master pieces are flawless too.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Thanks guys. Yeah the prices are for those that keep asking how much BT projects run and get an idea. No bragging here.








So I guess I'll keep it to myself and if anyone wants to know what this ran me feel free to send me an IM. 








Yeah 500awhp is the goal. Not saying i'm gona get it right off the bat. Once I get cams it should very well be realistic. Running dynos before and after cams to show where the increases are. I also plan on running 93 oct + water/meth tune all the time.



so now if u do w/m and 93 all the time you can run a race tune all the time also. i dont see a problem with you getting 500 awhp i think 28-30psi should do the trick










_Modified by coreyj at 10:28 AM 9-27-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_

so now if u do w/m and 93 all the time you can run a race tune all the time also. i dont see a problem with you getting 500 awhp i think 28-30psi should do the trick










Dats right! I think they were talking about pump only numbers. 500awhp on pump alone is insane and cams will help get that.


----------



## FreshazzWhip (Aug 1, 2009)

i think 500 awhp is very attainable


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Klecker69 made 400whp on pump + meth with about 28psi on a 2871r, i dont see a 76r with your setup not making it to the 500awhp with meth and cams. That style log manifold will hinder some of that power however so it will take another psi or 2. But i cant really say anything since im using a log manifold like that also


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

def will need cams and 30psi for 500awhp with the 93/wm


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

Looky what UPS delivered today...
Courtesy of SMS Performance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Some cam action for after we dial in the tune. Looking foward to a nice before and after dyno for just dropping this puppy in. 
Autotech Intake Cam
Should provide similar results to that of the CAT 3051 set with less low end loss. 








Adjustable gear to dial it in. 
























Motor is due out of the machine shop soon! Well worth the wait!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

fukn beautiful







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saskjetta (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

edit: didn't read


_Modified by saskjetta at 8:10 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Nice, I'm sure a ton of peps are looking forward in seeing those cam dynos.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (velocity196)*

Back to back cam dyno's ?
I plan on running the same meth setup, although I plan on runnin the jets on the underside of the mani.
30psi should get you where you want.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Back to back cam dyno's ?
I plan on running the same meth setup, although I plan on runnin the jets on the underside of the mani.
30psi should get you where you want.

Cool! 
We will dial in the tune on a mustang dyno. Once we locked it in we will then install the intake cam and come back to the dyno with similar conditions. (weather/fueling/boost/ no change to the tune etc). 
Plot the drop in run to show the before and after and then adjust the gear as needed to finalize the tune. 

_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 7:24 PM 10-16-2009_


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 7:25 PM 10-16-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Have you considered an intake manifold ?


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

Will you be at fixxfest this year


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*

19.5" wheels?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Have you considered an intake manifold ?

Yes. Waiting on SEM or other vendors to get on the band wagon. 
That's another before and after dyno later. 
I like to see where the money is going as far as power gains are conserned.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hightboostvr6t* »_Will you be at fixxfest this year 

I sure hope so! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As long as the motor is back before the end of the month it looks like a go.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_19.5" wheels?









18 x 9.5


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

local machine shop was way too back logged with work so I ended up taking it over to Engine Lab in Tampa. They completed everything in 3 days! 
Next week we start the build! Better pics will be available. 
Pics
















































Ported out to AEB size...








standard size...








Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics. Full photo gal of the build with a real camera will be available.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Just catching up the thread...
Not doing the before and after on the Autotech Intake Cam. Just slapping it on right away. Don't want to prolong this any more. 
































Gave the valve cover a third and final coat of wrinkle black. Made a little boo boo smudge but I don't care too much about show and am all about the go. [drive]








Some shots of the motor as we wait for additional seals. 








exhaust dump switch...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















burfday goodness woot!. comeon baby go!















*DECEMBER 13TH 2009 - 29*











_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 10:30 AM 12-2-2009_


----------



## jstdoit1112 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: ***Lou's B5 Audi A4 - 2.0L - GT30R - Eurodyne 1000cc Maestro7 - 4 ... (Lou_Y2mK5)*

ha ha ha 
thanks 

_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_ 
Juan @ Everywhere










So I thought i would give you guys an update for Lou
Here is the motor coming together.
























The oil cooler was one of those things we sort of overlooked and this thing is HIDEOUS so we decided to order a new one .








Here is one of the last pictures of the night .. Sorry didnt realize it was so blurry. 








Accessory Brackets on
Exhaust manifold On
IE SAIP Block off on
Water pump on
Intermediate shaft gasket should be intoday so the timing belt will probably get put on.


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

nice build.
some serious dollar in that lot.
Would it not be worth sticking on a larger intake mani with that turbo/displacement combo?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ***Lou's B5 Audi A4 - 2.0L - GT30R - Eurodyne 1000cc Maestro7 - 4 ... (jstdoit1112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jstdoit1112* »_ha ha ha 
thanks 

So I thought i would give you guys an update for Lou
Here is the motor coming together.
























The oil cooler was one of those things we sort of overlooked and this thing is HIDEOUS so we decided to order a new one .








Here is one of the last pictures of the night .. Sorry didnt realize it was so blurry. 








Accessory Brackets on
Exhaust manifold On
IE SAIP Block off on
Water pump on
Intermediate shaft gasket should be intoday so the timing belt will probably get put on.

nice work guys. tell dave get my aeb head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

oooh.. for the oil cooler, look into the toureag cooler..
Helps warm the engine faster, and keep it at temp when beating on it


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_nice build.
some serious dollar in that lot.
Would it not be worth sticking on a larger intake mani with that turbo/displacement combo?

Absolutly! But right now, I just want my car to come to life. That will be the next phase.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_oooh.. for the oil cooler, look into the toureag cooler..
Helps warm the engine faster, and keep it at temp when beating on it









Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Very nice build. I hope you are able to meet your power goals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_Very nice build. I hope you are able to meet your power goals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 
Re using the OEM crank gear bolt ?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! woot page 2. 
I think they are based on the pic. Is that a problem?


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Lookin' good Ocho!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

OEM crank gear bolts are a "stretch" bolt. They should be replaced everytime when taken off. A $6 part at this end of a build won't hurt. Not as bad as if that caused a major problem down the road..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_OEM crank gear bolts are a "stretch" bolt. They should be replaced everytime when taken off. A $6 part at this end of a build won't hurt. Not as bad as if that caused a major problem down the road..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 for 50 bucks pick up one of the ARP crank gear bolts from IE. Well worth the price tag for the amount of money you have in this motor.
good luck with the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

consider it done!
Any other little things I should look out for?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Yea, I noticed you didn't vent your valve cover. It's best to have as little crankcase pressure possible.


----------



## RuB_MyZZteR (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

SICK!!!!!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Yea, I noticed you didn't vent your valve cover. It's best to have as little crankcase pressure possible.









I was wondering where the heck the valve cover vent was. Ours is different than the GTI. I see the block breather but is there no other opening already present on the head? 


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 3:40 AM 12-3-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Looks good Lou.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

where are the rest of pics homie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
I was wondering where the heck the valve cover vent was. Ours is different than the GTI. I see the block breather but is there no other opening already present on the head? 

_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 3:40 AM 12-3-2009_

on the AEB and ATW it's closed off. Just drill and tap it for a 1/2 in NPT fitting and be done with it.


----------



## jstdoit1112 (Jul 10, 2006)

So last night it seems like we didn’t do much but the things we did were just tedious!
It took me about an hour and a half but its easier and safe to do now then later.
Threaded the OIL PAN (OIL Return from turbo) for an AN fitting.








Once I thread that I was able to clean out the shavings out and let it dry out.
As the Oil Pan was drying out we needed to take the motor of the engine stand to properly put on the rear main seal.
(sorry don’t have pictures of the motor on the cherry picker)
















As you can see the lack of space is why we needed to take it out the stand. So this is going to make the flywheel and clutch be a pain in the a$$!

Intermediate shaft gear on! Waiting for new tensioner and roller for timing belt install.
FYI … The motor is upside down there is no oil in it and its is sitting that way because I want the RIENZ (sealant) to dry.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
on the AEB and ATW it's closed off. Just drill and tap it for a 1/2 in NPT fitting and be done with it. 

Juan FYI. ^ Moar tapping please LOL








I will have the fittings sent overnight.


----------



## jstdoit1112 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Juan FYI. ^ Moar tapping please 

FML ..lol thats cool
figure as much!!!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

okay 
new oem crank bolt... check (Juan already figured this one out and never torqued down the old one)
1/2 npt to -10 an fitting...check
-10an hose adapter fitting... check
pagparts complete coolant line kit.... check
all will arrive tomorrow. 
Thanks


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

_Quote »_16plus4v @ Go Canada











_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 8:43 AM 12-3-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Any time bro


----------



## jstdoit1112 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok so first thing I did today was drill and tap the ATW valve cover gasket for the Catch can. 
Intake Manifold was mounted and torque down.
1000cc injectors installed.
ATP fuel rail installed, however it did not fit out of the box. Required Customizing and we are using a stock AEB intake manifold. 
Timing belt is a C-hair away from being finished waiting on a new roller. 
We got the hot side of the turbo in today however the OIL flange is wrong so getting a new one shipped. (they sent the wrong one)
PCV hose adapter is putt together.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome shots Juan! 
I now know why people feel so good about DIY and wrenching. I lend them a hand today to try and get more done. (cleared up the engine bay a bit, put some fittings together, basic little things that add up.) There is nothing better than working on this project with my best 2 friends and getting your hands dirty. 
Pagparts is getting us the correct oil line fittings, waiting on the turbo shims/bolts from the ceramic coating place (they forgot to send it with the hotside). 
Turbo pics.


----------



## jstdoit1112 (Jul 10, 2006)

Turbo has been clocked and test fitted. Lines have been installed.
Here are some pictures to masturbate to


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jstdoit1112)*

Progress looks good.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks! 
Juan, blurry pics are like soft porn.


----------



## jstdoit1112 (Jul 10, 2006)

THIS ONES NOT BLURRY AND IT LOOKS SO GOOD..


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jstdoit1112)*

Any reason for not running the w/m stuff underneath the runners ? That's where I planon running mine.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: (jstdoit1112)*









JIMP!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Any reason for not running the w/m stuff underneath the runners ? That's where I planon running mine.

- Easy access to service the nozzle filters. 
- Looks good to me.


----------



## jstdoit1112 (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry no pics tonight.
Nothing really to update! Picked up New OEM Crank bolt . Torqued down. 90nm + 1/4 turn
Took the motor off the engine stand and its not chilling on the cherry picker so that we can install Flywheel and clutch.
we also are waiting on a couple parts from pagparts.
Good Night Fellas


----------



## mangomango (Sep 2, 2009)

looks like an awesome build. subscribed for sure


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (mangomango)*

Juan, the coolant lines routing are awesome! Well done. 
Yesterday Dave got the motor in and installed all the accessories/belts/starter/etc etc. 
Today I spent the entire day at the shop finishing up the fuel lines, catch can, & 4 port water/meth manifold. Needless to say they are all DONE! Oh it's so pretty!!!! 
As I left at 6pm today Juan arrived to help Dave install another customer's S4 motor and tranny back in the car and deliver it back hopefully tomorrow. Another late night for them. 
I'm going to post some crapy cell phone pics but I took some good pics with Dave's camera. I'll see if he post them on Audizine and bring them over here. 
Things left to do...
-Fab/install downpipe/dump/cut out then wrap, tie, & seal. 
-Fab/install compressor pipe. 
-Source a BOV. Not going to use my old DV due to no intake and that filter is to damn big!
-Source a better air filter to sit right on the turbo. There is NO SPACE for any intake routing.
-Source a 1/8th NPT male to female adapter 90 degrees to install the fuel pressure gauge on the rail. Was going to leave it on the FPR but damn, no room and can't even read it from there. 
-T3 turbine gasket will hopefully arrive tomorrow.
-Install new rear solid disk brakes. <- Not earth shattering. This can be done another time. Who needs brakes anyway! LOL
That's pretty much it folks! After that it's prime time and shizam!
















The coolant send line must be positioned at 20 degrees for maximum efficiency. Per Garrett website. 
http://www.turbobygarrett.com/...Lines


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

some left over an fittings, valve guides for sale: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...16488 
old 018P ECU for sale. Has APR chip 93 and 100 octane. $250 shipped
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4687501 
updates: 
we are just days away from turning the key. 
down pipe fab almost complete. 








front bumper coming on. 















MAN THIS IS TIGHT! HKS Shallow mushroom filter going on. Better Pics tomorrow.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Boy nextime maybe you can spring for some bling bling SS braided lines


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

FP gauge with the 45 degree fitting. 
sorry for the cell phone pics. 








Forge BOV w blue spring








hacked the old green filter lol








temporary solution till I can find the best flowing and fitting filter. 








2.25" 45 degree silicone elbow should arrive tomorrow from 034. This will finish the compresor pipe.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Less talky talky! More worky worky! I wanna see what this mamma-jamma can do!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (04GLImatt-sahn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04GLImatt-sahn* »_Less talky talky! More worky worky! I wanna see what this mamma-jamma can do!








you and me both! lol
If the down pipe is tigged by Friday then we are rockin this weekend!


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

are you going to be able to fit one of those mushroom filters on there? I was hoping to use one on a recent B6 A4 build but didn't have enough room. Wond up using a 90 cobra head and making a 3" inlet pipe that U's back up and put the filter in the fender well behind the head light area. turned out pretty sweet. 
Build is coming together nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bjtgtr)*

Send me a pic of this. I can't visualize this even being an option for me. 
I happen to have a 3" mandrel bent U around from the exhaust fab. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: HKS Mushroom Super Mega Flow is a no go in the turbo inlet. Hits the headlight, core support, & mani


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 6:58 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I'll post some in few minutes. just need to upload a them to photobucket.
here's a few pic's of the car in question. I posted this the other day.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4687559


_Modified by bjtgtr at 10:02 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

oh man where the heck was I when that was posted lol. 
Nice!


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Here you go. Hope this helps you. 
I started with this K&N filter








A few 304 ss 3" mandrel bends. 1 90 and 1 peice of what I think might have been a j-bend








a bit of cutting and test fitting 








And came up making this. Keep in mind that I had to use a MAF on this car because of the software we used and also chose to run a DV. If you look close you can see where everything hooks up at. It is very tight in there but it works well and stays dry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































Let me know if you need any info. Hope you get that thing fired up soon. Its so nice to actually be able to floor the car in 1st-3rd and not spin!!!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! 
I will take a second look at this and see what we come up with. In the mean time at least the turbo is protected. 
Yes, Quattro FTMFW!


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

how easy is it to service the air filter?


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

It is pretty simple. Granted I have a lift in my garage so some may consider that cheating







But in all seriousness, I have only had it off the car twice since May and that was when I was doing an oil service on the car so I already had it on the lift. I don't know if it could be removed by simply pulling the headlight but I think it might. I wont see my brother in law until saturday but if you really want to know I can give it try and post some more pictures for you then. Let me know


_Modified by bjtgtr at 7:23 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

awesome build, I am in love with your WMI tank install haha
are you using anything for a vac source for the catch can or just venting?


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

you might have mentioned in the thread, but in the original post it says youre going to run Eurodyne software which requires a 4" MAF
are you going to use the 3" intake and just put a reducer and the maf at the end of it or are you making a new 4" intake system when the time comes? 
sweet build tho


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (jstdoit1112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jstdoit1112* »_









I want to run SS coolant lines too, where did you get that bad boy?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (kkkustom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkkustom* »_
I want to run SS coolant lines too, where did you get that bad boy?

That looks like a block breather adapter w/ a -10 90* fitting, used for the breather setup. SS coolant lines are not really necessary. I usually recommend the Aeoquip socket-less hose for coolant lines.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Das Bar 2k4 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

this build makes me want to keep my 1.8t not do a vr6 a4 set-up


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_you might have mentioned in the thread, but in the original post it says youre going to run Eurodyne software which requires a 4" MAF
are you going to use the 3" intake and just put a reducer and the maf at the end of it or are you making a new 4" intake system when the time comes? 
sweet build tho









No Maf. Just a filter on turbo. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (DBVeeDB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBVeeDB* »_awesome build, I am in love with your WMI tank install haha
are you using anything for a vac source for the catch can or just venting?

No just venting block and valve cover. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
No Maf. Just a filter on turbo. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


on a 2000?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
That looks like a block breather adapter w/ a -10 90* fitting, used for the breather setup. SS coolant lines are not really necessary. I usually recommend the Aeoquip socket-less hose for coolant lines.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Correcto! He said coolant line and showed a picture of the breather fitting lol. I was like wait, what?
It's just an 034 block breather adapter with a 1/2 npt to -10an adapter fitting to a -10an 90 degree ss hose fitting. 
It routes to the back near the firewall and then around to the passenger side to the can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
on a 2000?

My car is now a 2001


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Today:
Okay so compressor pipe is done. Josh put in a nice fitting for the wastgate signal. Everything locked down with tbolt clamps. 
ECU plugged in and responding but needs an immobilizer defeat. 
Fuel pressure reaching the fuel rail and no leaks!
Requesting base map from Chris
Tomorrow:
The needed vbands/flex pipe arrive. 
So does a 3.5" tall tapered KN filter to test fit. Hope this one does the job. 
Josh to complete plumbing for EBC and other misc.
Calling a few dyno shops to lock in a date for last week of the month.


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 7:05 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
My car is now a 2001










ahhh that makes more sense








what did you have to swap?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
ahhh that makes more sense








what did you have to swap? 

engine harness AWM
ecu AWM (late)
2 new knock sensors AWM
1 crank position sensor AWM
1 front OEM wideband o2 sensor AWM
immobilizer defeat required 










_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 7:08 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Das Bar 2k4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Bar 2k4* »_this build makes me want to keep my 1.8t not do a vr6 a4 set-up 

Thank you!
If you want to know how much this all cost IM me.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thats awesome man.... carry on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Correcto! He said coolant line and showed a picture of the breather fitting lol. I was like wait, what?
It's just an 034 block breather adapter with a 1/2 npt to -10an adapter fitting to a -10an 90 degree ss hose fitting. 
It routes to the back near the firewall and then around to the passenger side to the can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


LOL thats the block breather. haha now i can picture it on my motor! lol Man I should lay off the crack pipe. someone take away my built motor/big turbo... i am not worthy any more.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (kkkustom)*

hahaha! 
In other news!
Downpipe/wg recirc/cut out is tacked and ready for final weld then wrap tomorrow. 
Base map and IMMO defeat being installed. 
Finally found a filter that works! Just a hair of clearance on the headlight. 
Everything else done!
oohh I spy a 700+awhp TT in the back there... 
































Flashy Flashy


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

5th water/meth injector it is!
We tapped between the check valve and the 4 port manifold. 








DO3 nozzle with a snow performance nozzle holder. lol all we had left in stock. 








They don't even make those plastic nozzles any more. I sure hope it lasts. 








God created vbands, looked at it, and said it was good... This makes the install so much easier. 








































final downpipe bolt down. 








2 new BFG KDWs will be ordered on Thursday. These won't cut it. 
They will be put in with new rear rotors and brake pads. Alignment will also be done afterwards. 








Will be attempting to turn her over tomorrow!


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 7:56 PM 12-22-2009_


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

congrats man! looks beautiful


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I'm glad to see you got that filter sorted out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really wish we had the option to go with a maf-less file for the B6 A4 but due to the sw being used that was not an option.
Car is coming together nicely. should be starting it up soon by the looks of things


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_I'm glad to see you got that filter sorted out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really wish we had the option to go with a maf-less file for the B6 A4 but due to the sw being used that was not an option.
Car is coming together nicely. should be starting it up soon by the looks of things









Yup! Thanks for your help! Lets just hope this filter does not restrict flow that much. 
In other news!!!! SHE IS ALIVE!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif








I know I know, vids or it did not happen!
Sorting out some fuel pressure settings and ensure the map is good with Chris and will be on the road very soon!!!!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

awesome project. i wouldnt recommend using Vbands for the cut out though. you'll probably find that they dont hold it tight enough, and it keeps rotating down.
once you have some miles on it, let us know how the cutout is holding up, and if it leaks. i really want to put one on my setup.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

i have that same shop light! build looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Please tell me that is Adam's white TT


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Please tell me that is Adam's white TT

No it belongs to Jonathan.
3.4L VR GT4092R


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_awesome project. i wouldnt recommend using Vbands for the cut out though. you'll probably find that they dont hold it tight enough, and it keeps rotating down.
once you have some miles on it, let us know how the cutout is holding up, and if it leaks. i really want to put one on my setup.









Okay here is the update. Don't get it. The cheap **** leaks at the butterfly. I'm just going to have to put the block off plate and remove it manually. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif QTP FAIL


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Holy chit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Gots to zero in on some hickups with a little roughness. posible culprits are fuel pressure off, crank position sensor loose, cam timing off. Will try to zero in tomorrow. 
Oh the joy


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Okay here is the update. Don't get it. The cheap **** leaks at the butterfly. I'm just going to have to put the block off plate and remove it manually. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif QTP FAIL

that sucks. do you think it could be fixed?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

I'll look at it but I doubt it. The exhaust flow opens the butterfly. Not much I can do to fix that.








Unless I have it on backwards.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

by geroge I think I have it on backwards!
QTP site. 








mine
















Not sure if it will make a difference but I will give it a shot.


----------



## buttman226 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
No it belongs to Jonathan.
3.4L VR GT4092R



















Man, funny how all the guy's that own Ferrari's purposely DON'T want you to know there name. Ironic, isn't it.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I guess lol.


----------



## travisjb (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

or get the flapper from a bmw, a few springs, and you have a boost operated dump. I love it on my A4 because the car is dead quiet when I am not in boost. The best part is when you hit boost by a cop and let off right away, and they cant find where the noise came from


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Yes, that's fun too w/ an ^^^ external gate getting into boost.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

looking good lou. Cant wait to see it finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
super nice build


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Blu--Pearl)*

Pretty awesome there Louis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (travisjb)*

Or use a Hobbs switch (boost-activated switch) to open the QTP cutout at a given psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

okay so just need to figure out why its running rough. Plugs got a little fouled and leading us to belive the fuel is to rich. Running copper ngk 8s at .28. Cold starts up but once warmed it does not want to start. Fuel pressure reading at the rail is not a good place to get a reading cause it says 100 plus psi. Going to try and fit a gauge on the fpr it self. 
We also need to re-torque down the headbolts and double check the timing. Could be loosong compression since they are non stretch forged bolts. Instructions say to re torque after reached operating temp.
Ruled out crank position sensor. 
Time to get technical folks. Dyno is booked on the 30th so need to get this puppy on the road asap to break her in.

Merry Christmas to all!












_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 3:02 PM 12-24-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Rule 101
NEVER book dyno time until its running mint lol.. Just kidding, I'm sure you'll get it all figured out.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Well its not just for me. Lol Dyno for the TT and the S4. Just trying to get a price break with 3 people chipping in.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Well here is a big update on the issues: Oh the joy of fockin chit up!
Dave has had a hell of a day running into all this. I'm happy they were discovered. 
*Issue#1:* I installed the fuel lines backwards. The adjustable fuel pressure regulator needs to be on the return side not on the feed. Also must return from the bottom port. This is no wonder the FP readings were out of whack. *Resolution: *Flipped the regulator and corrected fuel pressure to 3.5bar which = 1000 cc for these bosch high z injectors. Now the plugs are not fouling up and turning brown. It's a good thing I got an extra set of plugs for unforeseen issues. Thanks Juan for that tip. Issue Resolved. 
*Issue#2:* Cyl#4 not getting fired at all. plug was looking new on this one. Root cause was a small spring that transfers the charge in the coil pack that is missing. It must have come out when the coil pack was tossed on the floor. *Resolution: *find the damn spring, get one off of a bad coil pack that is about to be thrown away, or get a new coil pack. Issue resolved. 
*Issue#3:* Cyl#1 spark plug broke off in the head. Root cause was that is must have been cross threaded. We now need to retap the port with a M14-1.25 tap. The one at the auto parts store is too short for this head. *Resolution:* Order a longer one online with next day ship. Issue resolved. 
Timing is dead on. All other posible areas where checked. No vac leaks. No fuel leaks. No leaks period. Waiting on coil pack and retap of cyl #1. Then it's break in time UNLESS SOME OTHER UNFORSEEN CRAP decides to show it's ugly face.
Issue 1 and 3 were my bad but number 2 was Gabe I think. Whoever took them off 4 months ago must have threw them on the floor. Whatever it is I don't care. Just resolve at this point. lol. 
Here is a pick of the snapped spark plug.




















_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 7:26 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Great Build! Glad you figured out the problems! Hopefully she will be up and running soon!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Green_Lantern98)*

First 100 miles have been great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Even managed to get a speeding ticket already.








I need laser blockers so bad.








-Love the turbo spool up sound. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Starts up every time without a hitch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-New cam is not too lumpy at all. Oem like idle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Clutch/FW set up is awesome. Firm yet so streetable. No chatter. 
-AEM truboost control is easy to set up once you watch their videos online. Still need to get the 2 settings dialed in but need lots of road or dyno to do it. 
-So their is "lag" with the .82a/r and 8.5:1 pistons, *but* the good thing is off boost driving is still very good since I have more displacement. Spool is gradual and then after 4500 the fury unleashes. 10-15psi is absolutely insane. I can only imagine what lies ahead. 
In the coming days I will be doing some logs to see how things are running and get an idea where the tweaks need to come in on the dyno day. I am imagining I will be able to throw a lot of timing at it to help spool up and off boost driving as well as top end benefit. 
So far so good. Next review at 250 miles and then dyno day post 500.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*








final engine bay pic. cell phone pic sorry. Better ones later on.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

ok so when am i going for a test drive







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

nice build,


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Good stuff man. Lets go 30psi already !!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Good stuff man. Lets go 30psi already !!

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cmon Lou.. crank the boost and shoot a vid


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Need moar road! Dyno tuning on Tuesday


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Need moar road! Dyno tuning on Tuesday
 Yea yea







by the,way.. your bay looks sweet bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: ***Lou's B5 Audi A4 - 2.0L - GT30R - Eurodyne 1000cc Maestro7 - 4 ... (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I reread your first post but did not see it listed, what throttle body is being used? 
Bay looks very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ***Lou's B5 Audi A4 - 2.0L - GT30R - Eurodyne 1000cc Maestro7 - 4 ... (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_I reread your first post but did not see it listed, what throttle body is being used? 
Bay looks very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Stock aeb intake and stock atw tb.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: ***Lou's B5 Audi A4 - 2.0L - GT30R - Eurodyne 1000cc Maestro7 - 4 ... (Lou_Y2mK5)*

any futre plans for either a home brew plenum/AEB runner intake with a larger TB or maybe one of the SEM long. intake manifolds? I'm just wondering how much that stock TB is going to hold this set up back after seeing the results in INA's thread. It would however be great to see before and after comparisons of your up coming dyno and with another one using a large plenum/large TB unit.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Not for a while. I will work with what I have for now.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

FWIW my A4 made 570whp with a stock TB lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_FWIW my A4 made 570whp with a stock TB lol 

Struggling while doing it


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I know my set up will be more laggy then most with the 8.5:1 and .82 A/R turbine, but damn, I have been VERY slow to spool and though the gain was off on the boost controller. I mean it was very laggy like if i was running a ridiculously big turbo. 
Timing is great, fueling is spot on at 11.9, & ignition perfect. 
When the boost controller was ruled out with running straight off the wastegate with same exact results, we looked deeper. 
Soooooo the root cause of the laaaaag is this...
The valve seat is easy to fall off and be forgotten. It was not present. 
Turned out not only we forgot to install the valve seat, but the valve it self is BROKE! We have a new one on order. I used this valve on my mkv gti for a couple of months without issues and am not sure why it broke so fast like this without too many miles of usage. Maybe because of not running the valve seat, who knows. 
This also puts us at ease knowing where that rattle/chain sound was coming from! LOL. phew!
stay tuned.
























Anyone want to place friendly bets on when I should be seeing full boost when this is fixed?








_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 6:51 PM 1-5-2010_


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 6:54 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

800rpm


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

4300rpms for 20psi +/- 100rpms


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_4300rpms for 20psi +/- 100rpms

That would be pretty bad ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Tial won't sell just a new valve stem. They want us to send it back for repair. Since that will mean more down time, I had Dave source a new Tial 44mm wastegate with the exact same color and spring rate from a local distributor. Installed it and took advantage to install the 2 034 trans mounts (street density). idle is a tiny bit more vibs over stock but the feel is absolutely amazing. It's much easier to get into 1st gear now. A nice solid feel but nothing annoying at all. 
So it's APR snub, rs4 engine mounts and 034 street density trans mounts. Great combo!
Have not been able to get her over 4k rpm yet because well it's nasty fast. I'll play around more tomorrow.
QUESTION: I had a new thermostat installed but it's not reading coolant temps accurately on a consistent basis. Sometimes it will read normal and at times it is between cold and normal and tonight it was all the way cold. 
Any thoughts on the cause of this or did I just buy a brand new turd? Is this going to affect my tuning in a negative way if it's reading cold?



_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 6:20 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

You probably also need a new thermostat, and check your coolant level one more time...


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

micht want to double check the coolant temp sensor you can see how cold its running by feeling the top and bottom hose at the same time on the radiator. if they are both really cold then you know it is the thermostat staying open and if they feel like a normal engine then you know the gauge or sensor are beat.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_QUESTION: I had a new thermostat installed but it's not reading coolant temps accurately on a consistent basis. Sometimes it will read normal and at times it is between cold and normal and tonight it was all the way cold._Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 6:20 PM 1-6-2010_

Did you replace the thermostat or the ECT sensor? The thermostat just opens and closes, i.e. has nothing to do with the coolant temp. display.
Oh, and nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks guys. I'm going to check this out. I replaced the thermostat when doing the build. The sensor was not replaced.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

want to try and avoid opening a new thread. 
Question/Consern: Why am I dumping so much oil/nasty milky (light brown milk) into my catch can?
The first round was because I thought I was breaking in the car. Now it's filled up again and overflowing. It's only been 700 miles and 2 loaded cans. 
As a reminder: VTA set up, 034 crank adapter fitting to a -10an line into the can. + -10an fitting from valve cover into the can.


----------



## MarkusSwe (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I had the same problem on a other car i had before, new pistons and new rings but i still had a lot of oil in my cach can, i did a new hole in the valvecover so i got some more ventilation, then the oilproblem dissapearded.
i used both the stock vent from the block, and added an extra from the valvecover, this was a volvoengine but i guess it would work on yours to.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_want to try and avoid opening a new thread. 
Question/Consern: Why am I dumping so much oil/nasty milky (light brown milk) into my catch can?
The first round was because I thought I was breaking in the car. Now it's filled up again and overflowing. It's only been 700 miles and 2 loaded cans. 
As a reminder: VTA set up, 034 crank adapter fitting to a -10an line into the can. + -10an fitting from valve cover into the can. 


with the car idling. pull the oil cap, and see how much pressure there is under the valve cover.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
with the car idling. pull the oil cap, and see how much pressure there is under the valve cover.

okay I will try that tomorrow. I just finished cleaning the crap up in the bay. Got to love brake cleaner!
I also got some valve to add to the drain to make draining a lot easier and more frequent. 
pic of oil everywhere notice the shine. 








yuk!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Recirculation FTW!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Recirculation FTW!








And let all that crap back in? no way


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Recirculation FTW!

Spewing out all that **** you would recommend that going back into his intake? sounds like bad advice...I vote for a way to relieve more of the crankcase pressure...yes venting into the intake should pull some pressure but I don't think that is the way to go here. I vent to atmosphere with no drips at all
Edit: let me add I have no catch can either...Just two hoses going straight to the ground.


_Modified by jwalker1.8 at 10:35 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

So I added a drain solution to make my life easier. 
Had to convert drain threading from metric 18mm to a 1/2 NPT. 
Quick trip to the hardware store and it's a wrap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















I also noticed that the lines going to the can are on a decline. This could also be why so much is going in. 
PS: if anyone is thinking of doing a 4 port water/meth set up or post tb, make sure you get a solenoid. Just using the check valve is not enough. I was trying to figure out why my idle was rough and then I checked the tank and noticed it was practically all gone when I have not been injecting any meth. Once all was gone the idle returned to smooth butter. 
I will be replacing the check valve with a solenoid soon. No rush since it's cold season.

Only thing left to do is check my plugs, and fix my thermostat issues. 




_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 7:07 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Can I get some help with my logs?
I'm gona send the data to Chris but wanted to post these up. 
I was feeling what I thought was a missfire around the 5500rpm and up range and so I decided to run some loggs. 
First of all. Vagcom sucks balls with the sample rate. It's a world of a difference logging with maestro but unfortunately I could not get to the other computer. 
I just put in a fresh set of NGK copper 7 plugs gapped at .28. Idle is smooth.
Not getting any missfire, at least vagcom did not catch any at the current sample rate. It turns out to be a big timing pull occurring. The engine really bucks when it's pulling back. No more driving up in this range until I get this sorted out. 
For the record, my thermostat needs to be replaced because it does not want to get to operating temp when driving. Only when idle does it rise to operating temp and some. 
I also have these 2 fault codes:
Engine speed sensor g28: Implausible Signal P0321 - 35-10 Intermittent
^ Keep in mind that I have a new crank position sensor of an 06A / AWM motor.
Power train Data Bus: Missing Message from instrument cluster P1650 - 35-00
No CELs for these just softcodes. 
Now to the logs...
boost set at 20psi/55% duty cycle on the controler with medium gain setting for now.



















_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 9:05 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

yo quiero mi caro rapido


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_yo quiero mi caro rapido


Hey bro thanks for the vavles again and yea man drive the rig was nice. car felt pretty good, nice and smooth, but i feel alot more power at the boost level. Car felt a lil stronger than my car on low boost, but looking at yur logs I can see why. at 20 psi you shouldn't have that much timing pull at all 20 psi i prob see around .8-1.3* of timing pull. And yur overall timing should deff be over 20* somthing is deff up with yur timing bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cant wait to see that thing in action. whens the dyno


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_

Hey bro thanks for the vavles again and yea man drive the rig was nice. car felt pretty good, nice and smooth, but i feel alot more power at the boost level. Car felt a lil stronger than my car on low boost, but looking at yur logs I can see why. at 20 psi you shouldn't have that much timing pull at all 20 psi i prob see around .8-1.3* of timing pull. And yur overall timing should deff be over 20* somthing is deff up with yur timing bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cant wait to see that thing in action. whens the dyno
















Thanks bro. Your car spools up nice. The AEB head and 70mm TB should open up a lot more for you. Remember me if you decide to sell that wb gauge. I may pick it up from ya. 
Yeah I want to fix these things and have the car 110% before I spend $ on the dyno.







Street logs till it's perfect then dyno.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I also have these 2 fault codes:
Engine speed sensor g28: Implausible Signal P0321 - 35-10 Intermittent
Keep in mind that I have a new crank position sensor of an 06A / AWM motor.
^
This is from your crank sensor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Power train Data Bus: Missing Message from instrument cluster P1650 - 35-00
^
Usually, this means you have a loose connector somewhere...


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

well I got a lot of loose connectors for all the emissions stuff I don't need. Lol
Same message for the n75. all that stuff is turned off. 
the crank position sensor did not fit right in the 058 block because it was leaking oil out of it. We had to add another o ring to seat it better. Could this be the culprit? 
I wonder if the 058 CPS will work on the 06A engine harness. Does anyone know? I guess I could go under the car and try to connect it and see.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Guys, this is what a good thermostat should look like (left). The one on the right, although made in Germany and has an OE part number, the spring has less tension, and when i took it out, it was stuck on it's side leaving the valve stuck open. The valve pin was also out of place. 
The good one (left) is Behr brand. Good stuff. Thanks Dave!
























bad therm stuck open. 








Last night as I was about to bring the car in, the coolant hose popped off draining everything into my driveway. Had to get more G12 and do it over again. Thanks Juan!!! [up] I think there was too much air/pressure in the system and poof. Good thing nothing broke. I guess that's what happens when you don't drain the system when changing the thermostat. lol
This morning I had the car on it's side (driver side up), and was able to fill her up completley this way. Got her up to temp with the heat on full blast, drove around for a bit, came back and released the rest of the pressure out. She is now good to go with keeping up to temps. 
Got the Snow Performance solenoid installed. gift from Dave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








On the otherside I keep the AEM boost control solenoid. 








And *finally* a clean engine bay pic. (cell phone for now)


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

good to see you got everything worked out, now lets hit the dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

not until my street logs look good. 
still working on some little hick ups up top. 
see the maestro thread for screenshots.
When my logs are happy I will hit the dyno. 
I've narrowed it down to one or more of the following things: bad o2 sensor, bad boost control, or bad crank sensor. 
Still working hard on pin pointing the root.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

sooo what's the best trans to have again?
My 3rd gear syncro is going byebye. Grinds going in or doesn't go in on high rpm. Normal driving under soft load no problem at all. 
fluid is good too so I know I messed something up when chasing a stage 3 S4 on Sunday.








So what do you think. 2.8 or 2.7 trans? Which is the best? Not something I need right now but will keep it on the radar.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

01E 6spd and never look back








found in s4,a6,allroad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_01E 6spd and never look back








found in s4,a6,allroad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

I really like how longitudinally mounted engines make for easy turbo setup (how everything is positioned.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrambles* »_I really like how longitudinally mounted engines make for easy turbo setup (how everything is positioned. 


it is the correct way.. the transverse bull**** is retarded


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

True that, i loved my 96 a4, till someone hit it...when it was parked >


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

just fyi guys... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4737535
$200 OBO for my Tial 44mm EWG .09bar 
boxed and ready to ship today.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4741923








car won't start now with the right pins and sensor. Going to scan the car and find out what's wrong. It could be a bad sensor because it's been tossed around for 6 months.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Sucks Lou.... Just a little more







and you'll be


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_Sucks Lou.... Just a little more







and you'll be









Thats what she said


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

Trouble code 5 ; 0321 Ignition/Distributor Engine Speed Input Circuit Range/Performance 
Trouble code 6 ; 0322 Ignition/Distributor Engine Speed Input Circuit No Signal 
okay i must have messed something up.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Eek I hate cam/crank sensor related issues


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

car is running and running strong, hurry and get yur ride moving son, lets hit the dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

all fixed! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4741923
Now to run some more logs!! woot.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Mustang Dyno...
93octane gas only.
23/24 psi
401awhp 367awtq








Little lean up top. I think I maxed out this rs4 fuel pump and it's time for an 044 inline.








Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWBAmA59m9Y


----------

